# Back From Groomer Photos



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I usually go to the groomer every week. However, my Dad has been washing me at home for the past two months, due to the escalating number of covid-19 cases in California. I was so happy to see my groomer this afternoon. She gave me a nice bath and trim. I feel really good now, and am ready for my lunch. 

Please everyone keep wearing a mask and social distancing. That way my Dad will let me go to the groomer every week instead of washing me in the laundry room sink. XOXO Boo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the note, Boo. Where are the photos?


----------

